# Art Project – Stories and People Wanted



## ProjectAttempters

Hi,

I am a photographer and creator of an artistic project "ATTEMPTERS". 

I am looking for courageous people of any ages, colours and social backgrounds, who attempted suicide in the past, who love life in the present and who are willing to talk about their experience in an open and honest way. 

Join like minded people and help us to break the "taboo" associated with the notion of suicide!

As I am a new member, I don't have the right (yet) to post a link to the project website here. So if you want to see some examples - portraits and stories of attempters - just Google "project attempters" and you'll find the website straight away. 

Thanks!

Nadia


----------

